
Ask HN: Law about X (i.e. Conway, Moore's, etc.) - _nato_
Is there a ~Law~ which says something like the following: No entity can be created that is more complex than the entity that creates it.<p>I bumped into a video of F. V. Hayek, and his whole argument hinges on that -- &#x27;was wondering if
there was a namespace for that idea.
======
nostrademons
There's something similar in Gall's Law:

"A complex system that works is invariably found to have evolved from a simple
system that worked. A complex system designed from scratch never works and
cannot be patched up to make it work. You have to start over with a working
simple system."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Gall_(author)#Gall.27s_la...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Gall_\(author\)#Gall.27s_law)

I've never heard of the quote as stated, though. I don't believe it to be
true: much of what we know about life and evolution would be impossible if so,
since we were all "created" from bacteria.

